# Sex Tape - Trailer mit Cameron Diaz



## FlorianStangl (23. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sex Tape - Trailer mit Cameron Diaz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sex Tape - Trailer mit Cameron Diaz


----------



## oldsql-Triso (23. April 2014)

Sieht jetzt mehr nach 0815 aus...


----------



## Acheem (24. April 2014)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt mehr nach 0815 aus...


 
Von Cameron Diaz kann man in letzter Zeit auch (leider) nichts anderes erwarten, die 3 Engel für Charlie Zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## Yojinj (24. April 2014)

Ich habe es ertragen als die Konsolen hier Einzug hielten, Ich habe es ertragen als jede zweite Meldung über GTA5 war. Müssen wir es nun ertragen diese zwei Pflaumen auf der Hauptseite zu sehen? Was hat hier Berichterstattung über Filme eigentlich verloren? Filme zu Spielen, OK. Aber naja, wenn das so weiter geht haben wir hier eine zweite Bild.


----------



## Vordack (24. April 2014)

Yojinj schrieb:


> Ich habe es ertragen als die Konsolen hier Einzug hielten, Ich habe es ertragen als jede zweite Meldung über GTA5 war. Müssen wir es nun ertragen diese zwei Pflaumen auf der Hauptseite zu sehen? Was hat hier Berichterstattung über Filme eigentlich verloren? Filme zu Spielen, OK. Aber naja, wenn das so weiter geht haben wir hier eine zweite Bild.



Über den Gehalt der News kann man sich eigentlich nicht streiten und der einzig sinnvolle Grund sie hier zu veröffentlichen kann eigentlich nur sein daß Florian Mitleid mit den pickelgesichtigen Kindern auf pcgames ohne Freundin hatte und sie auf eine, naja, Vorlage hinweisen wollte.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2014)

Acheem schrieb:


> Von Cameron Diaz kann man in letzter Zeit auch (leider) nichts anderes erwarten, die 3 Engel für Charlie Zeiten sind vorbei


 
Da man diese Frau ja meistens auf ihr Äußeres beschränkt. Richtig gut sah sie nur in Die Maske aus. Jetzt ist sie lockere 41, was ein schönes Alter ist, und sieht seid Jahren schon aus wie eine verbrauchte 55 Jährige. Kann ja an den Genen liegen. 



Yojinj schrieb:


> Ich habe es ertragen als die Konsolen hier Einzug hielten, Ich habe es ertragen als jede zweite Meldung über GTA5 war. Müssen wir es nun ertragen diese zwei Pflaumen auf der Hauptseite zu sehen? Was hat hier Berichterstattung über Filme eigentlich verloren? Filme zu Spielen, OK. Aber naja, wenn das so weiter geht haben wir hier eine zweite Bild.


Ist doch schon lange eine Multi Plattform. Ohne über alles zu berichten wäre hier doch schon lange zu.


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Über den Gehalt der News kann man sich eigentlich nicht streiten und der einzig sinnvolle Grund sie hier zu veröffentlichen kann eigentlich nur sein daß Florian Mitleid mit den pickelgesichtigen Kindern auf pcgames ohne Freundin hatte und sie auf eine, naja, Vorlage hinweisen wollte.


 
Nö, die Trailer sind einfach so beliebt, dass wir sie weiterhin bringen. Diese Videos laufen mit am besten, also gibt es eine überwiegende Mehrheit unserer Leser, die sich neben Spielen auch für Filme interessiert  Das berücksichtigen wir auch beim Relaunch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Da man diese Frau ja meistens auf ihr Äußeres beschränkt. Richtig gut sah sie nur in Die Maske aus. Jetzt ist sie lockere 41, was ein schönes Alter ist, und sieht seid Jahren schon aus wie eine verbrauchte 55 Jährige. Kann ja an den Genen liegen.


 ROFL

Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke. ^^


----------



## HTornee (26. April 2014)

*Niveau*

@Herrn Stangl

Deswegen hat man hier ja auch mittlerweile Bildzeitungsniveau erreicht, und zwar in jeder hinsicht.
Das BILD die meistverkaufteste Zeitung ist, ist ja bekannt. Ob man dem um jeden Preis nacheifern sollte bezeifel ich.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2014)

sieht nach einem film aus, auf den die welt gewartet hat.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2014)

HTornee schrieb:


> @Herrn Stangl
> 
> Deswegen hat man hier ja auch mittlerweile Bildzeitungsniveau erreicht, und zwar in jeder hinsicht.
> Das BILD die meistverkaufteste Zeitung ist, ist ja bekannt. Ob man dem um jeden Preis nacheifern sollte bezeifel ich.


 
Was hat ein Filmtrailer mit der Bild zu tun?
Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was hat ein Filmtrailer mit der Bild zu tun?
> Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


 
"Das hat Bild-Niveau" scheint inzwischen bereits eine Umschreibung für "das gefällt mir nicht" geworden zu sein. Und ich glaub, das ist auch schon alles. Alles was den Leuten nicht gefällt, hat automatisch Bild-Niveau. Soll wahrscheinlich auch gleichzeitig implizieren, dass man ein intelligentes Wesen und besser als der typische Bild-Leser ist. Wie auch immer... Ich mag Cameron Diaz nicht. Nicht mal auf Seite 3 der Bild.


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2014)

HTornee schrieb:


> @Herrn Stangl
> 
> Deswegen hat man hier ja auch mittlerweile Bildzeitungsniveau erreicht, und zwar in jeder hinsicht.
> Das BILD die meistverkaufteste Zeitung ist, ist ja bekannt. Ob man dem um jeden Preis nacheifern sollte bezeifel ich.


Naja, der Film heißt nun mal "Sex Tape". Über andere Filme wurde ja auch schon berichtet (Florians Aussage nach mit Erfolg). Also warum den Film jetzt nicht vorstellen? Hast du die Befürchtung, dass du beim Lesen des Artikels an Intellekt verlierst? 

Auch als schlauer Mensch darf man sich ab und zu mal für "leichte", simple Filme interessieren.

Ein Sex-Tape mit Cameron Diaz würde ich mir zwar angucken, aber da gibt es schon ganz andere Schauspielerinnen, die ich präferiert hätte.^^


----------



## CaptProton (26. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, der Film heißt nun mal "Sex Tape". Über andere Filme wurde ja auch schon berichtet (Florians Aussage nach mit Erfolg). Also warum den Film jetzt nicht vorstellen? Hast du die Befürchtung, dass du beim Lesen des Artikels an Intellekt verlierst?
> 
> Auch als schlauer Mensch darf man sich ab und zu mal für "leichte", simple Filme interessieren.
> 
> Ein Sex-Tape mit Cameron Diaz würde ich mir zwar angucken, aber da gibt es schon ganz andere Schauspielerinnen, die ich präferiert hätte.^^


 Ja, aber seit gut einer Woche muss ich mir die beiden Nackten auf dem Sofa da antun, wenn ich die PC Games aufrufe. So lange war noch kein einziger Film in den "TOP NEWS" bei euch und hat noch nicht mal was mit Computerspielen zu tun.


----------



## LSD-Goat (27. April 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Nö, die Trailer sind einfach so beliebt,  dass wir sie weiterhin bringen. Diese Videos laufen mit am besten, also  gibt es eine überwiegende Mehrheit unserer Leser, die sich neben Spielen  auch für Filme interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn es euch nur um die beliebtheit geht könnt ihr auch gleich Pornos posten, die sind unter Garantie beliebter als jede Spiele Meldung!



dsr159 schrieb:


> "Das hat Bild-Niveau" scheint inzwischen bereits eine Umschreibung für "das gefällt mir nicht" geworden zu sein.


Das "Bild Niveau" beschreibt eine Meldung / News die auffällig unter dem durchschnittlichen Niveau des Magazins liegt und ausschließlich auf die "Beliebtheit" (bzw. Klicks) fokussiert ist. Das nackte Frauen im Internet sehr beliebt sind ist wohl kein Geheimnis, besonders beim durchschnittlichen PCGames Leser, die wohl meist männlich und zwischen 12 - 20 Jahre alt sein dürften.

Und diese "News" liegt sogar noch unter dem Bild Niveau, denn selbst  die Bild hat sich vor ein paar Jahren dazu entschieden die Nackedeis von der Titelseite zu verbannen. Hier findet man offensichtlich gerade großes Gefallen daran, ansonsten wär die News nicht schon eine Woche, unverändert im Zentrum der Titelseite mit einem sehr markanten Bild vertreten 

Das sich Sex bei der PCGames Kundschaft besonders gut verkauft dürfte euch ja nicht neu sein wenn ich da zb. an die Handy Sex Bildchen Werbung im Print Magazin denke, weswegen ich damals auch mein Abo gekündigt habe. Es ist einfach skrupellos wenn man bedenkt wieviele euer Leser ihr damit in eine Abo Falle getrieben habt.

Und das beschriebene "Bild Niveau" kann man hier inzwischen an fast jeder Ecke sehen, seien es die absichtlich völlig irreführend formulierten Newstitel (der MaxFalkenberg ist ein echter Könner was das angeht), die inhaltsleeren Spamnews zu irgendwelchen Aufregerthemen wie GTA5 usw. oder diese Klickgenerator Schablonen News wie du sie auch gerne erstellst: "...! Diese Games ..." die einzig darauf abzielen das die Leute die angehängte Bildergalerie durchklicken um zu prüfen ob auch ihr Spiel dabei ist.

Höhere beliebtheit führt zu einem niedrigeren Niveau, höheres Niveau führt zu weniger beliebtheit. In welche Richting sich die PCGames bewegt ist eindeutig, zu eurem Glück kann man das niedrige Niveau mit der höheren Beliebtheit rechtfertigen. Der Weg zurück ist deutlich schwieriger zu rechtfertigen, besonders der "neu angepassten Kundschaft" gegenüber.

Ich habe inzwischen jedenfalls fast schon Angst vor dem angekündigten "Relaunch" der Seite


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. April 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> ausschließlich auf die "Beliebtheit" (bzw. Klicks) fokussiert ist.


 
Da die Anzahl der Klicks auf unsere Seite nunmal unsere Rechnungen und mein morgendliches Brötchen bezahlt, ist alles was wir machen darauf ausgerichtet. Solange das Internet von der "alles kostenlos konsumieren"-Mentalität getragen wird, ändert sich daran auch nichts. Wer kostenlos Inhalte konsumieren will, muss auch damit leben, das diese mit Werbung finanziert werden und inhaltlich auf die breite Masse ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. April 2014)

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich, warum entzündet sich der Streit um Trailer auf der Startseite ausgerechnet an diesem Film?

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man hier ne 08/15 Ami-Fremdschämhumor-Komödie vor sich hat, die das Publikum hier wohl eher mäßig interessiert. Wäre das der Trailer z.b. für den neuen Godzilla Film sähe die Diskussion hier wohl etwas anders aus. Ich denke da hat die Onlineredaktion bei der Auswahl des Trailers einfach etwas daneben gegriffen. Andererseits, seine Views bekommt er bestimmt, aber die Diskussion war imo absehbar


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. April 2014)

Folgendes habe ich in ähnlicher Form schon öfter geschrieben, aber es muss wohl immer wieder mal sein 
Wenn sich 5 Leute beschweren und 5.000 sich den Trailer trotz des offensichtlichen Inhalts und der kaum übersehbaren Aufmachung ansehen - warum sollten wir dann auf die 5 Leute hören und den 5.000 Leuten die Inhalte vorenthalten, die sie offenkundig möchten?

Und nein, 5.000 sind nicht übertrieben, sondern vielmehr untertrieben


----------



## Sayaka (28. April 2014)

Die eigene Rubrik für die Filme finde ich schon ganz gut, auch dass man hier Konsolenspiele findet passt auch. Immerhin halten sich ja viele PCGamer eine Konsole als Haustierchen.
Was mich aber stört ist die Auswahl der Trailer. Schoßgebete, Nymphomaniac und jetzt Sex Tape, ausgerechnet mit dem Vorschaubild der zwei Nackten.  Das wirkt so schmuddelig und billig. Auch wenn jetzt nackte Frauen für Klicks sorgen wäre es doch cool ein paar Filmtrailer aus anderen Genres auf der Hauptseite zu sehen.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> "Das hat Bild-Niveau" scheint inzwischen bereits eine Umschreibung für "das gefällt mir nicht" geworden zu sein. Und ich glaub, das ist auch schon alles. Alles was den Leuten nicht gefällt, hat automatisch Bild-Niveau. Soll wahrscheinlich auch gleichzeitig implizieren, dass man ein intelligentes Wesen und besser als der typische Bild-Leser ist. Wie auch immer... Ich mag Cameron Diaz nicht. Nicht mal auf Seite 3 der Bild.


 
Der Gedanke ist mir auch gekommen bzw. wirkt es wie ein Typisches Totschlagargument, vorallem in anbetracht dass das eher die ganz unterste Schublade ist, nicht zu gegen so einen Trailer Sinnvoll zu Argumentieren, sondern einfach  mal den Autor madig machen (was dann eher der Bereich von Bild oder Sun sein dürfte)


----------



## Batze (28. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da die Anzahl der Klicks auf unsere Seite nunmal unsere Rechnungen und mein morgendliches Brötchen bezahlt, ist alles was wir machen darauf ausgerichtet. Solange das Internet von der "alles kostenlos konsumieren"-Mentalität getragen wird, ändert sich daran auch nichts. Wer kostenlos Inhalte konsumieren will, muss auch damit leben, das diese mit Werbung finanziert werden und inhaltlich auf die breite Masse ausgerichtet sind.



Mal einer der zugibt, das das alles hier nur darauf beruht Klicks zu generieren. 
Na wenn ihr da sonst keine da seins Berechtigung in dieser Firma habt könnt ihr einen schon echt Leid tun.


----------



## Amboss (28. April 2014)

Also man mag jetzt vom Titel des Films halten, was man will, der ist sicherlich auch vom Studio mit einem bestimmten Hintergedanken so gewählt worden. Der Trailer hat aber sicher nicht NUR deswegen so viele Aufrufe und Sichtbarkeit auf der Homepage, denn sonst wäre es ja bei vielen anderen Filmen mit nackten Tatsachen ähnlich.

Ich selbst habe den Trailer zum ersten Mal direkt im Kino gesehen und fand ihn schon passend für unsere doch eigentlich technisch sehr versierte Gamer-Gruppe. Denn wenn man mal davon absieht, dass der Film eine nackte Cameron Diaz assoziiert, gibt es auch viel im Trailer zu sehen, wo es mir die Nackenhaare aufstellt. Die Cloud und die ganze Technik (vor allem, weil das iPad auch noch selbst oft als Produkt genannt wird) wird sich zurechtgebogen, wie es nur geht, um eine vermeintlich lustige Situation im Film zu erschaffen. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, dass er auch deswegen hier gut ankommt und auch reinpasst. Es gibt auch durchaus so einige haarsträubende Momente im Trailer, über die man aus Sicht einer technik-affinen Person diskutieren kann.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (28. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da die Anzahl der Klicks auf unsere Seite nunmal unsere Rechnungen und mein morgendliches Brötchen bezahlt, ist alles was wir machen darauf ausgerichtet. Solange das Internet von der "alles kostenlos konsumieren"-Mentalität getragen wird, ändert sich daran auch nichts. Wer kostenlos Inhalte konsumieren will, muss auch damit leben, das diese mit Werbung finanziert werden und inhaltlich auf die breite Masse ausgerichtet sind.



Herr Dammes, so argumentieren die Kriegstreiber und Massenmordprofiteure auch. Wenn das Töten unser täglich Brot beschert, töten wir eben. 

Wenn das Vergiften uns das Einkommen beschert, arbeiten wir eben für Monsanto. 

Wenn das Lügen und Betrügen uns den Beutel füllt, werden wir Politiker.

Wenn das falsche Bewerten eines Spiels uns Zuwendung des Herstellers bringt, bewerten wir eben falsch. 

Sie wissen auf was ich hinaus will. Einfach mal gegen den Strom schwimmen, sich dem Markt verwehren, nicht stromlinienförmig sein. 

Vielleicht generiert man mehr "Klicks" mit ehrlicher Arbeit, ohne lästige Werbung, plakative Zurschaustellung von abgehalfterten US Nackedeis.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. April 2014)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht generiert man mehr "Klicks" mit ehrlicher Arbeit, ohne lästige Werbung, plakative Zurschaustellung von abgehalfterten US Nackedeis.


 
Ich ignoriere jetzt mal den reichlich übertrieben Vergleich mit Kriegstreibern und Massenmordprofiteuren. Also einen Schritt zurück: Dann müssen die Internetnutzer dementsprechend für Online-Inhalte zahlen und auch dazu bereit sein. Aber sind sie das? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass derartige Versuche verschiedener Online-Plattformen, beide Modelle zu kombinieren und den Nutzern die Möglichkeit zu geben, die Werbung loszuwerden und einen geringen Betrag zu entrichten, nicht wirklich erfolgreich sind. Gleichzeitig wird es noch schwieriger sein, eine geschlossene Plattform mit Bezahlinhalten zu finanzieren, wenn es viele Inhalte woanders kostenlos (und werbefinanziert) gibt. 

Was genau ist also deiner Meinung nach die Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Amboss (28. April 2014)

Ich lasse diesen Beitrag jetzt nur stehen, weil ich dank des letzten Absatzes einfach mal unterstelle, dass er nicht so gemeint ist, wie er leicht verstanden werden kann. 
Bitte mit solchen Vergleichen aufpassen und nicht weiter abrutschen. Wenn man schon über das Niveau von Videos/Artikeln diskutiert, sollte man auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zeigen beachten, das Vergleiche solcher Art schnell in den falschen Hals geraten können. Das ist dann in der Regel das Ende jeder konstruktiven Diskussion.
Danke!

EDIT: dsr kam mir zuvor. Bezog sich natürlich auf den darüber liegenden Beitrag


----------



## Sayaka (28. April 2014)

es wär ganz schön wenns ein paar Trailer ohne nackedeis auf die Hauptseite ganz oben hin schaffen. Ich hab jetzt kein Problem mit den nackten, aber es wirkt einfach wie ich eh schon gesagt habe schmuddelig und billig. Immerhin warens jetzt schon 3 Trailer, also Schoßgebete, Nymphomaniac und jetzt Sex Tape.
Vielleicht stimmen mir auch ein paar andere User zu, dass es doch schöner wäre wir hätten Trailer wie Jupiter Ascending, Godzilla oder Edge of Tomorrow. Die fügen sich wahrscheinlich auch besser zwischen den Games ein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Sayaka schrieb:


> Jupiter Ascending



Jupiter Ascending - Neuer deutscher Trailer
Jupiter Ascending: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Epos der Matrix-Macher



Sayaka schrieb:


> Godzilla



Godzilla: Erster Teaserzum Remake
Godzilla: Erster deutscher Trailer zum Monster-Remake
Godzilla: Neuer deutscher Trailer



Sayaka schrieb:


> Edge of Tomorrow



Edge of Tomorrow. Erster Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Spektakel mit Tom Cruise
Edge of Tomorrow: Neuer deutscher Trailer

Wie du siehst, wir haben alles zu bieten.
Es ist also nicht so, als würden wir uns nur speziell die "schmuddeligen" Filme raussuchen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

zumal dieser film sex tape garantiert kein bißchen "schmuddelig" ist.
das ist irgendsoein romantic comedy-scheiß für mädchen im alter von 9 bis 13 und kein softporno.


----------



## Sayaka (28. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jupiter Ascending - Neuer deutscher Trailer
> Jupiter Ascending: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Epos der Matrix-Macher
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aha, vielen Dank dass die Trailer auf der PCGames Seite vorhanden sind ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (28. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ich lasse diesen Beitrag jetzt nur stehen, weil ich dank des letzten Absatzes einfach mal unterstelle, dass er nicht so gemeint ist, wie er leicht verstanden werden kann.
> Bitte mit solchen Vergleichen aufpassen und nicht weiter abrutschen. Wenn man schon über das Niveau von Videos/Artikeln diskutiert, sollte man auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zeigen beachten, das Vergleiche solcher Art schnell in den falschen Hals geraten können. Das ist dann in der Regel das Ende jeder konstruktiven Diskussion.
> Danke!
> 
> EDIT: dsr kam mir zuvor. Bezog sich natürlich auf den darüber liegenden Beitrag


 
Warum so dünnhäutig? Finger in der Wunde? Denken sie an "Gothic 3". Ich habe es niemals vergessen wie der Spieler hinter´s Licht geführt wurde. 

Mein Beitrag sollte die oberflächliche Denke offenlegen die hier herrscht. Will es die breite Masse, wirds gemacht, egal ob man es vertritt, davon überzeugt ist, es richtig ist. Und genau diese Denke führt uns in die nächste große Misere.

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch auch einer gewissen Moral bewusst sein, auch Kinder lesen hier. Muss man die bombardieren mit Titten, Anzüglichkeiten? Ich bin wahrlich kein Moralist aber denkt an eure Verantwortung.

Ich höre immer "bezahlen"...Unsinn, bietet einfach alles an rund um das Thema weshalb wir hier sind. Games, Games, Games !

Dier breiten Masse zu folgen führt immer in den Untergang...immer und immer wieder. Und, sehr geehrter Communitiy Manager, vielleicht einfach einmal Meinung neben der eigenen zulassen und nicht sofort mit dem Zensurstift drohen. Foren leben von gegensätzlichen Meinungen, Ansichten, Attitüden.

Oder ist nur eure Meinung hier gewünscht? Kann man mit euch konstruktiv diskutieren? Keiner sagt, dass ihr Kriegstreiber seid. Aber dieser Einwurf des "Kollegen" ist...nunja, suboptimal. 
Denn so, ich muss es auch sagen, berichtet auch die BILD. Und ihr wollt doch nicht die BILD der Gamer sein, oder? Oder doch?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. April 2014)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Oder ist nur eure Meinung hier gewünscht? Kann man mit euch konstruktiv diskutieren?


 
Wenn du diskutieren möchtest, kannst du ja mal auf meinen Post eingehen und einen Lösungsansatz bietet, statt einfach nur Forderungen in den Raum zu werfen. 



Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Ich höre immer "bezahlen"...Unsinn, bietet einfach alles an rund um das Thema weshalb wir hier sind. Games, Games, Games !



Das heißt, die angestellten Redakteure werden auch nicht bezahlt und sollen alles umsonst machen, damit die Leser umsonst konsumieren können? Und wenn sie doch bezahlt werden, wie und von wem, wenn sowohl Werbung als auch Bezahlinhalte für dich keine Option sind? Einfach alles anbieten? 

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (28. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wenn du diskutieren möchtest, kannst du ja mal auf meinen Post eingehen und einen Lösungsansatz bietet, statt einfach nur Forderungen in den Raum zu werfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ihr dürft doch werben, soviel ihr wollt. Aber ich muss schauen, dass ich für das werbe, was hier angedacht ist. Games, PC´s usw.

Ich als Küchenmeister bewerbe in meinem Betrieb auch keine Holzdachlatten von Fa XY.

Und übrigens, verkauft ihr keine Magazine mehr? Nicht genügend Magazine? Wenn ja, woran liegt das wohl? 

Nochmals, Thema ist hier alles rund um´s gamen. Für Filmchen gibt es ca eine Million andere Websites. Und wenn ihr Filme bewerben wollt, respektive müsst, dann wählt doch etwas besser aus. Diese Fleischbeschau beleidigt meine Intelligenz und die vieler Leser hier.

Und die Geschichte mit der Werbung ist nur für die, denen es an Inspiration mangelt. Inspiration neue Wege zu gehen, vielleicht schwierigere Wege. Mehr investieren in Hintergrundinfo, vielleicht mal etwas "Retro". Die Möglichkeiten sind mannigfaltig. Werbung ist die schnelle, unkreative Art Geld zu generieren. Und mich nervt sie, ich klicke Websites mit übermässiger Werbung weg. Adblock tut das übrige dazu.

Aber werbt, werbt mehr wie Infos vermittelt werden. Das Resultat kennt ihr selbst.


----------



## Amboss (28. April 2014)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Warum so dünnhäutig? Finger in der Wunde? Denken sie an "Gothic 3". Ich habe es niemals vergessen wie der Spieler hinter´s Licht geführt wurde.
> 
> Mein Beitrag sollte die oberflächliche Denke offenlegen die hier herrscht. Will es die breite Masse, wirds gemacht, egal ob man es vertritt, davon überzeugt ist, es richtig ist. Und genau diese Denke führt uns in die nächste große Misere.
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit dünnhäutig zu tun, denn ich sehe mich als Community Manager eben zwischen den Fronten oder Stühlen auf und achte in dem Fall darauf, dass es konstruktiv bleibt und nicht jemand das Gefühl bekommt, mit einem Kriegstreiber, Massenmörder oder Ähnlichem bezeichnet zu werden. Das hat schon an ganz anderen Orten und Medien (TV, Politik, wo auch immer) für Missverständnisse gesorgt und man sollte da Vorsicht walten lassen. Ich habe anfangs ja auch erwähnt, dass ich redaktionell mit der Seite nichts zu tun habe. Ich sitze bei den Leuten aber ich muss nicht in solchen Fällen nicht dünnhäutig sein. 

Ich drohe auch nicht mit der Zensur kritischer Meinungen. Diese kann jederzeit dargestellt werden, solange sie nicht persönlich oder beleidigend wird. Meine Anmerkung war auch eher ein "Lasst uns nicht noch weiter in diese Schiene abrutschen", da es sich mit so einem Tonfall und solchen Vergleichen schnell hochschaukeln kann. Die Nachricht ist angekommen, aber sie käme garantiert auch ohne Massenmörder-Vergleiche an.


----------



## Taila (29. April 2014)

Aua aua, da hat jemand mal wieder das Internet nicht verstanden. Genau die gleichen geistigen Tiefflieger, die fragen, wieso nicht jede News einfach auf Facebook gestellt wird. 



			
				Batze schrieb:
			
		

> Mal einer der zugibt, das das alles hier nur darauf beruht Klicks zu generieren.
> Na wenn ihr da sonst keine da seins Berechtigung in dieser Firma habt könnt ihr einen schon echt Leid tun.


Erstmal, geh bitte zurück in die zweite Klasse und lern nochmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung kennen, bevor du versuchst, dich inhaltsleer an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Zweitens, ja natürlich geht es um Klicks, worum sonst? Meinst du, die Redakteure arbeiten acht Stunden aufwärts nur um dir eine Freude zu machen oder weil sie so gute Menschen sind? Sicher ist auch der Spaß am Job und der Spaß am Spielen ein großer, wenn nicht der größte Teil der Rechnung, aber trotzdem, wie ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, muss der ganze Spaß hier auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Wenn es dir so das Herz zerreißt, dass hier Klicks generiert werden, bitte sehr, du darfst gerne all die Arbeit und Mühe unentgeltlich in einen Blog stecken und schauen, wie weit es dich bringt. Klicks bedeuten Geld und das ist der Grund, weshalb diese Seite hier und jede andere einigermaßen erfolgreiche Website existieren. Wenn es dir oder deinem Kameraden im Geiste Grabenkaempfer so fernab jeglicher Realität erscheint, ihr wisst, wo der Button mit dem Kreuz ist, der euch aus diesem wunderlichen Land namens "Guten Morgen, das hier ist das 21. Jahrhundert und Leben ist nicht kostenlos" wieder entfernt. 
Bei Leuten wie euch krieg ich die Krätze, weil ihr denkt, dass die Welt Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist, wo man mal eben mit ein paar Spielenews eine ganze Firma finanzieren kann. Aber Hauptsache erstmal groß rumgejault. Ekelhaft.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ich drohe auch nicht mit der Zensur kritischer Meinungen. Diese kann jederzeit dargestellt werden, solange sie nicht persönlich oder beleidigend wird. Meine Anmerkung war auch eher ein "Lasst uns nicht noch weiter in diese Schiene abrutschen", da es sich mit so einem Tonfall und solchen Vergleichen schnell hochschaukeln kann. Die Nachricht ist angekommen, aber sie käme garantiert auch ohne Massenmörder-Vergleiche an.


 
nja
leider verstehen manche nicht den Unterschied zwischen Kritik, freier Meinungsäußerung und *dem Abgrund* der schlechten Polemik

Apropo Werbung:
Ich würde mich da nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen und These aufstellen die sich durch das anschauen von Privatfernsehen leicht widerlegen lässt

Und nja, ich find so ne Bandbreite jetzt nicht schlecht, vorallem da die ja auch nicht mal sonderlich viel redaktionelle Arbeit frisst


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (29. April 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Aua aua, da hat jemand mal wieder das Internet nicht verstanden. Genau die gleichen geistigen Tiefflieger, die fragen, wieso nicht jede News einfach auf Facebook gestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Erstmal, geh bitte zurück in die zweite Klasse und lern nochmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung kennen, bevor du versuchst, dich inhaltsleer an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Zweitens, ja natürlich geht es um Klicks, worum sonst? Meinst du, die Redakteure arbeiten acht Stunden aufwärts nur um dir eine Freude zu machen oder weil sie so gute Menschen sind? Sicher ist auch der Spaß am Job und der Spaß am Spielen ein großer, wenn nicht der größte Teil der Rechnung, aber trotzdem, wie ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, muss der ganze Spaß hier auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Wenn es dir so das Herz zerreißt, dass hier Klicks generiert werden, bitte sehr, du darfst gerne all die Arbeit und Mühe unentgeltlich in einen Blog stecken und schauen, wie weit es dich bringt. Klicks bedeuten Geld und das ist der Grund, weshalb diese Seite hier und jede andere einigermaßen erfolgreiche Website existieren. Wenn es dir oder deinem Kameraden im Geiste Grabenkaempfer so fernab jeglicher Realität erscheint, ihr wisst, wo der Button mit dem Kreuz ist, der euch aus diesem wunderlichen Land namens "Guten Morgen, das hier ist das 21. Jahrhundert und Leben ist nicht kostenlos" wieder entfernt.
> Bei Leuten wie euch krieg ich die Krätze, weil ihr denkt, dass die Welt Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist, wo man mal eben mit ein paar Spielenews eine ganze Firma finanzieren kann. Aber Hauptsache erstmal groß rumgejault. Ekelhaft.



Erst einmal, weiß ich nicht was der Inhalt einer Meinung mit der Rechtschreibung zu tun hat. Das ist miesester Stil und sie beleidigen schon im ersten Satz. Somit ist der komplette Post ihrerseits völlig wertlos.

Wer muß alles umsonst haben? Das sind selbstgebastelte Meinungen von Menschen die glauben alles zu Gold machen zu müssen.

Wenn man Taschenspielertricks anwenden muss um Klicks zu generieren, hat man sein Ziel verfehlt. Stört sie diese Aussage nicht, dass hier alles dem Mamon unterworfen wird? Wie weit sind wir davon entfernt, dass hier auf Hardcore Seiten verlinkt wird? 

Ein kleiner Schritt nur noch, weil damit lässt sich Geld verdienen, viel Geld. Wäre das in Ordnung für sie? Meinen Einwurf betreffs der Moral oder der Verantwortung ignoriert man ja eisern.

Und der Einwurf eines Users hier stimmt doch, er hat es nur noch einmal für die, die alles tollerieren, nichts hinterfragen plakativ dargestellt. Manche merken nämlich nicht wie sie beeinflusst werden.

Ist es denn zuviel verlangt wenn man kritisiert, dass auf einer Spiele Website es um Spiele gehen sollte? Wann tauchen hier die ersten "Tests" zu Autos auf, Waschmittel, Zahnbürsten. Nach ihrer Argumentation völlig legitim, es müssen Klicks generiert werden und unter den Besuchern hier ist bestimmt einer der unbedingt wissen muss ob nun Ariel oder Omo besser ist.

Leider, muss ich feststellen, haben sie nichts verstanden. Man setzt sich hier ein für mehr sachbezogene Inhalte und sie beleidigen. Ich will Infos rund ums gamen. 
Wissen sie wieviel Mühe es macht aus diesem Wust aus Nebeninformation noch das für mich Relevante zu filtern? Das kostet Zeit, Geduld und Nerven.

Aber auch hier erkennt man wieder die Untertanen, die brav und obrigkeitshörig ihren Meistern folgen. Man kann euch alles verkaufen, restlos alles. Traurig.


----------



## LSD-Goat (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da die Anzahl der Klicks auf unsere Seite nunmal unsere Rechnungen und mein morgendliches Brötchen bezahlt, ist alles was wir machen darauf ausgerichtet. Solange das Internet von der "alles kostenlos konsumieren"-Mentalität getragen wird, ändert sich daran auch nichts. Wer kostenlos Inhalte konsumieren will, muss auch damit leben, das diese mit Werbung finanziert werden und inhaltlich auf die breite Masse ausgerichtet sind.



Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben das es nicht (mehr?) möglich sein soll diese Seite mit Games Inhalten und Games Werbung zu finanzieren, das ging die letzten Jahrzehnte doch auch? Klar ändern sich die Zeiten aber wenn keine absolute Notlage bestehen würde, würde ich nicht auf sowas zurückgreifen. Da würd ich sogar ein Brötchen weniger auf dem Frühstückstisch in Kauf nehmen 

Es gibt eine schwammige Grenze zwischen Klicks generieren und Klick Geilheit, zwischen der sich auch irgendwo das subjektive Niveau bewegt. Diese "News" ist für mich reine Klick Geilheit, sie ist nicht Seiten relevant und hat auf keinen fall genug Relevanz um solch einen zentralen Punkt der Titelseite über eine Woche einzunehmen, kann mich nicht erinnern jemals eine Spielenews auf der Seite hier zu penetrant positioniert gesehen zu haben. Es ist das größte Bild auf der Titelseite (Werbung ausgenommen) und liegt im absoluten Zentrum, alles andere ordnet sich darum!

Diese "News" sitzt aus dem gleichen Grund da wie die ehemaligen Seite 1 Girls der BILD: SEX SELLS!

Wenn jetzt wirklich der Punkt erreicht ist das Gamesredakteure den neuen Filmen entgegen fiebern, in der Hoffnung auf etwas Haut die man wieder auf der Titelseite platzieren kann dann beginnt hier was wirklich falsch zu laufen, meiner Meinung nach. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ich die Attraktivität natürlich nachvollziehen, es macht keine Arbeit und produziert mehr Klicks als aufwendig ausgearbeitete Artikel.

Trotzdem, wenn der Titelseite jetzt ein fester zentraler Platz eingeräumt wird, wo ich mir wochenlang den gleichen provokanten Inhalt ansehen darf bis es wieder etwas neues Sex mäßiges gibt das man ausschlachten kann, dann ist für mich das Niveau dieser Seite deutlich unterschritten. Wenn ihr das nötig habt Ok, ich hab es nicht und es gibt genug Alternativen im Netz die es ebenfalls nicht nötig haben. Wenn ihr versucht die anderen auf diese Art und weise zu überbieten tut ihr in meinen Augen das exakte Gegenteil.



Enisra schrieb:


> nja
> leider verstehen manche nicht den Unterschied zwischen Kritik, freier Meinungsäußerung und *dem Abgrund* der schlechten Polemik



Das ausgerechnet du anfängst mit Totschlagargumenten und Polemik zu argumentieren^^ Die Kernaussage aller deiner Beiträge ist "Die sind so doof, mit denen lohnt das diskutieren garnicht!"


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Das ausgerechnet du anfängst mit Totschlagargumenten und Polemik zu argumentieren^^ Die Kernaussage aller deiner Beiträge ist "Die sind so doof, mit denen lohnt das diskutieren garnicht!"


 
Jaaa
schön das auch gleich anfängst Leute zu beleidigen, das lässt tief blicken


----------



## Taila (29. April 2014)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Erst einmal, weiß ich nicht was der Inhalt einer Meinung mit der Rechtschreibung zu tun hat. Das ist miesester Stil und sie beleidigen schon im ersten Satz. Somit ist der komplette Post ihrerseits völlig wertlos.
> 
> Wer muß alles umsonst haben? Das sind selbstgebastelte Meinungen von Menschen die glauben alles zu Gold machen zu müssen.
> 
> ...


 Also entweder bist du ein Troll oder ziemlich verblendet. So oder so gehört eine gute deutsche Rechtschreibung zu einer schriftlichen Diskussion, denn wer soll einen schon ernst nehmen, wenn nicht einmal die Grammatik stimmt? Also beleidige ich überhaupt nicht, sondern stelle nur fest. 
Niemand hält sich hier, troll woanders rum und wenn du wirklich echt bist, dann geh halt woanders hin. Mimimi.


----------



## Vordack (29. April 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Das ausgerechnet du anfängst mit Totschlagargumenten und Polemik zu argumentieren^^ Die Kernaussage aller deiner Beiträge ist "Die sind so doof, mit denen lohnt das diskutieren garnicht!"



Nun, in DEM Punkt gebe ich Enisra uneingeschränkt Recht. Das ist nur leider das Risiko eines öffentlichen Forums. Keine Alters- oder Raifebeschränkung 

Das Gute dabei ist immer noch die Ignorefunktion


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Diese "News" sitzt aus dem gleichen Grund da wie die ehemaligen Seite 1 Girls der BILD: SEX SELLS!


 
wir reden immer noch von diesem bild, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sitzt ein etwas bleicher mann, der sich irgendwas vors gemächt hält und eine in die jahre gekommene durchschnitts-blondine, die verkrampft ihre beinchen mit den armen umschließt, damit nur ja nichts von ihrem busen oder gar ihrer scham zu sehen ist. 

findest du daran ernsthaft auch nur irgendwas sexy oder anturnend?
also ich nicht.
mir vergeht bei dem bild eher der appetit, als das ich lust bekomme hand an mich zu legen. 
sex sells? nee, also beim besten willen nicht.


----------



## TwistedTacco (29. April 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben das es nicht (mehr?) möglich sein soll diese Seite mit Games Inhalten und Games Werbung zu finanzieren, das ging die letzten Jahrzehnte doch auch? Klar ändern sich die Zeiten aber wenn keine absolute Notlage bestehen würde, würde ich nicht auf sowas zurückgreifen. Da würd ich sogar ein Brötchen weniger auf dem Frühstückstisch in Kauf nehmen
> 
> Es gibt eine schwammige Grenze zwischen Klicks generieren und Klick Geilheit, zwischen der sich auch irgendwo das subjektive Niveau bewegt. Diese "News" ist für mich reine Klick Geilheit, sie ist nicht Seiten relevant und hat auf keinen fall genug Relevanz um solch einen zentralen Punkt der Titelseite über eine Woche einzunehmen, kann mich nicht erinnern jemals eine Spielenews auf der Seite hier zu penetrant positioniert gesehen zu haben. Es ist das größte Bild auf der Titelseite (Werbung ausgenommen) und liegt im absoluten Zentrum, alles andere ordnet sich darum!
> 
> ...



Eine reine Games-Seite zu unterhalten ist zwar möglich, allerdings sind die Wachstumsschancen auf einem so irrsinnig breit gefächerten Markt doch durchaus diffizil. Zum einen gibt es wahnsinnig viele Games-Seiten, zum anderen gibt es Youtube-Kanäle mit Lets Plays, von Laien betriebene Blogs und sogar die klassischen Medien wie Spiegel, Focus und Co. drängen immer weiter in die Gefilde von PC Games, GameStar etc. vor. Da ist es doch ganz klar, dass neue Felder erschlossen werden müssen und entsprechend auch erschlossen werden. 

Und selbst wenn es um „reine Klickgeilheit“ geht, Sie haben doch noch immer einen Verstand, den es in diesem Falle einfach gilt einzuschalten. Sie klicken. Oder Sie klicken nicht. Sie haben doch die Wahl. Genauso haben Sie dank der oben geschilderten Masse an Informationsbeschaffungsseiten die Wahl, ob Sie auf pcgames.de surfen, auf gamestar.de vorbei schauen oder doch lieber 4players.de lesen. Mit Ihrer Wahl bestimmen Sie, ob pcgames.de auch künftig auf Kino-Trailer setzt und diesen auch durchaus viel Spielraum einräumt (siehe Relaunch-Seite).

Gut, dass nach einer Woche mal das Bild ausgetauscht werden könnte, da gehen wir d’accord. Mittlerweile sollte auch der letzte Besucher mitbekommen haben, dass es zu Sex Tape einen Trailer gibt. Oder sehen die Klickzahlen noch immer so überragend aus, Herr Stangl?


----------



## FlorianStangl (29. April 2014)

TwistedTacco schrieb:


> Oder sehen die Klickzahlen noch immer so überragend aus, Herr Stangl?


 Ja, was mich übrigens selbst wundert. Aber ist halt so. Ich denke, dass morgen ein anderes Video in den Slot gepackt werden könnte. Außer, Sex Tape zieht wieder an


----------



## Mothman (29. April 2014)

Warum "siezt" ihr euch hier eigentlich?


----------



## Paldonhb (30. April 2014)

Ich finde auch das es auf pcgames wirklich um Spiele gehen sollte, und man nicht mit nacktheit werben sollte um etwas mehr klicks zu bekommen. 
Ich kann schon verstehen das die Seite durch klicks lebt, aber um die zu erreichen muss man  wirklich nicht zu solcher maßnahme greifen,meiner Meinung nach wirft das kein gutes Bild ab.
Der film ist übrigens in keinster weise etwas, das man vor minderjährigen verbergen müsste.. zumindest finde ich ihn vom Trailer her ganz ok. das was ins auge sticht ist halt das "wie" man den film hier präsentiert... nämlich mit nacktheit.. und naja.. was soll das..ich meine,ich weiß schon worum es in dem film eigentlich geht, man sollte aufpassen was man zuhause so treibt in unserer internet zeit. 
und die kritik hier gilt dem eigentlichen kern gedanke dieser news: pubertierenden bubi sieht die blonde halbnackte frau auf den bild,klickt es an um evtl ein blick auf camerons melonen erhaschen zu erhaschn.
und das ist einfach zu offensichtlich,und das sehn die leute,und ich kann gut nachvollziehen was das in einem bewirkt der etwas anstand hatt.
gibt sicher viel bessere wege  um den laden hier zum laufen zu bringen..
die seite nennt sich hier doch pcgames? zeigt uns doch lieber etwas das uns interessiert, zeigt uns pcgames. 
mfg


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das es auf pcgames wirklich um Spiele gehen sollte, und man nicht mit nacktheit werben sollte um etwas mehr klicks zu bekommen.


 
1. geht es immer noch im Spiele, nur manche verkraften es scheinbar nicht das es daneben auch andere Dinge gibt
2. wirbt man nicht mit Nackheit, sondern zeigt einen Trailer deren Catcher Leute ohne Unterwäsche sind und man überhaupt garnichts sieht und damit harmloser als irgendeine beliebige Werbung für Körper Reinigungsmitteln oder irgendwelchen Pflegeprodukten
3. das ist jetzt das wie vielte mal das sowas vorkommt? Wenn man die Battlecruiser 3000AD ausnimmt, das erste mal

Ganz ehrlich, wo ist jetzt das Problem? Das ein Film Trailer gezeigt wird? Das die Leute darin züchtig ohne Klamotten zu sehen sind? Oder das ihr irgendwo ziemlich prüde seid? Weil man könnte schon meinen so wie manche das ausdrücken, da wäre letzte woche nen Artikel zu PvZ Garden Warfare mit dem Bild von einem Nacktem Po mit nem Sonnenblumentattoo angepriesen worden


----------



## Paldonhb (30. April 2014)

will nicht unhöflich klingen, aber du hast weder mich noch die masche der news  verstanden. dazu sag ich nun auch nix mehr


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> will nicht unhöflich klingen, aber du hast weder mich noch die masche der news  verstanden. dazu sag ich nun auch nix mehr


 
In Anbetracht dessen das du nicht verraten willst was nicht, denke ich eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall


----------



## jasha879 (30. April 2014)

als regelmäßiger Leser eurer Website muss ich leider sagen das mich diese Werbung auch extrem stört. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht die Wahl dieses Bildes wobei sich da leider schon ein Muster erkennen lässt.

Desweiteren wundert es mich warum das Sextape das erste Anzeigebild auf der page ist mit 6600 Klicks und Artikel wie zB." PS4 Firmware 1.70: Neues Update ab morgen für PlayStation 4 zum Download  (0)" mit 26800 Klicks nicht als erstes erscheinen?


Meiner Meinung nach geht es hier auch gar nicht um die Diskussion ob man so eine Seite Werbefrei gestalten kann, jeder weiß das dies nicht möglich ist und ich behaupte einfach mal das sich deswegen auch niemand aufregt. Es geht vielmehr um die Wahl der Werbung, den Preis den man dafür zahlt, und was man dafür bekommt.

Sind die paar Klicks (wobei es nach eurer anzeige nicht mal wirklich viele sind) es wirklich wert so vom Thema abzuweichen?

Film Kritiken als Nebenrubrik - Meinetwegen. Aber auf der Hauptseite?

Beste Grüße,
jasha


----------



## Batze (30. April 2014)

Genau das ist es ja.
Es geht hier nicht um Werbung im eigentlichen Sinn. Das so eine Page ohne Werbung nicht auskommt steht ja wohl außer frage, das hat auch niemand abgestritten das Werbung hier und da, auch gut platziert niemanden anstößt.
Wenn man eine Page mit so einem Namen hat, ist es total logisch das man Werbung mitnimmt um Extra Einnahmen zu generieren. 
Und ich meine jetzt extra Einnahmen, und nicht Hauptquelle.
Ob man die Werbung braucht um morgends seine Brötchen zu futtern ist eine andere Sache. Da macht man dann Grundsätzlich was falsch wenn man von seiner Hauptaktivität, so wie wir das sehen ist es immer noch das Mag, sollte es jedenfalls sein, nämlich das Magazin nicht mehr Leben kann.
Sollte es nicht so sein, stampft das Mag. ein und macht nur noch in Werbe Page.
Auch ist es im Sinn egal ob da mal ein wenig Haut zu sehen ist. Na und, sowas sieht man in jeder TV Zeitung und anderen Magazinen zu hauf, ganz öffentlich. Auch nicht so schlimm.
Was aber nicht ganz so gut ankommt sind eben Äußerungen das man das ganze hier nur unterhält um eben Klicks zu generieren. 
Wäre das hier eine ganz normale Page, könnte man sagen, ok, ich bin hier um mal hier und da ein bischen Infos auf zu nehmen, aber sehe das alles als reine Werbe Plattform, dann wäre das voll ok.
Ist es aber nicht.
Es ist erst, zuerst einmal ein ableger des Gaming Magazins PC Games. Und genau da liegt der Hacken. Wenn man so ein Magazin betreibt, hat man eine gewisse verantwortung. Auch den jüngeren Lesern gegenüber. Natürlich sind die meisten 12 Jährigen Leser weiter als wir vor 20 Jahren. Liegt einfach in der Zeit das sowas heute normal ist.
Aber muss es denn sein, das in einem Gaming Magazin/Plattform jeder Schund von Werbung/Klicks rein muss? Nur um die Quantität zu fördern?
Da sollte man sich mal fragen, wieso geht es denn nicht nach oben mit der Plattform hier?
Seit Jahren eher Bergab. Schaut euch doch mal im Forum um, was immer für so eine Page sehr aussagekräftig ist was so los ist.
 Außer die, die schon eine Ewigkeit hier dieser Seite, das Forum ein Hauch von Leben geben, ist doch nicht wirklich viel Los.
Als Beispiel, jetzt um die Uhrzeit wo ich diesen Post schreibe, Registrierte User Online, 27, davon 7 aus der Redaktion. In einem anderen Forum, sagen wir mal Konkurrenz  245 registrierte User Online.
Wieso ist das so?
Da sollte man sich mal selbst Fragen, auch da in der Redi, wieso das alles so nachgelassen hat. Also ich bin ja kein Neuer hier und kenne es noch aus Zeiten wo hier echt die Post abging.
Irgend etwas geht hier also wirklich schief.

Das Ihr ein wenig Nachschiebt und euch so einiges woanders abschaut, was nicht schlecht sondern gut ist, sieht man schon an der Struktur der neuen Page, leider nur teilweise. Das Header Menü z.B. ist echt Klasse geworden, aber ein Schelm, wer es so nicht schon von der Art her woanders her kennt. 
Macht aber nichts, ist gut geworden.
Ansonsten ist die neue Page Struktur ein Witz.
Scrollen bis der Arzt kommt, viel zu Große Schrift, alles Klickibunti zusammengewürfelt, null Struktur dahinter, nein, so geht es nicht.
Ihr gebt euch sehr viel Mühe da in der Redi, das muss man anerkennen, aber irgend etwas passt da nicht.
Liegt es an Euch, oder an Computec, die euch da keinen freien Spielraum lassen?

In diesem Sinne.

Und an einen ganz speziellen User. Kritik ja, dafür ist so eine Plattform gegeben, aber Deine persönlichen Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen lass bitte bei dir zu Hause, so etwas kommt hier gar nicht gut an.


----------



## Atuan (30. April 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Mal einer der zugibt, das das alles hier nur darauf beruht Klicks zu generieren.
> Na wenn ihr da sonst keine da seins Berechtigung in dieser Firma habt könnt ihr einen schon echt Leid tun.


 
Bei dem Beitrag fehlen mir fast die Worte... Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass ihr nicht mal darüber nachdenkt, was "Klicks generieren" überhaupt bedeutet. Ihr schmeißt damit um euch, als wäre es was negatives. Würde man hier (und auf anderen Seiten) keine "Klicks generieren", würde das nichts anderes bedeuten, als das nur Inhalte hochgeladen würden, die kein Schwein interessieren. Ein "generierter Klick" ist nämlich nach wie vor ein User, der aus Interesse den Artikel (oder hier: den Trailer) angeschaut hat. Generiert man keine Klicks (schreibt also Kram, der niemanden interessiert), hat man den Beruf verfehlt.

Fazit: Ja, die ganze, verdammte PC Games-Redaktion hat keine andere Daseinsberechtigung, als "Klicks zu generieren" (= Inhalte zu schaffen, die andere Menschen lesen wollen). Genau wie ein Autoverkäufer keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Autos zu verkaufen. Oder eine Kassiererin keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als zu kassieren. Oder ein Kellner keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, Getränke und Essen zu servieren. Ich hoffe, dass du diese schockierende Nachricht halbwegs verdauen kannst. Wenn nicht: Geh doch zu jemandem, der keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Menschen bei ihren seelischen Problemen zu helfen


----------



## Batze (30. April 2014)

Es gibt Leute die sehen es aus dieser Sichtweise und es gibt Leute die sehen es aus einer anderen Sichtweise, voll OK und dann gibt es Leute die sehen gar nicht um was es im Grunde überhaupt geht.


----------



## TheChicky (30. April 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Bei dem Beitrag fehlen mir fast die Worte... Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass ihr nicht mal darüber nachdenkt, was "Klicks generieren" überhaupt bedeutet. Ihr schmeißt damit um euch, als wäre es was negatives. Würde man hier (und auf anderen Seiten) keine "Klicks generieren", würde das nichts anderes bedeuten, als das nur Inhalte hochgeladen würden, die kein Schwein interessieren. Ein "generierter Klick" ist nämlich nach wie vor ein User, der aus Interesse den Artikel (oder hier: den Trailer) angeschaut hat. Generiert man keine Klicks (schreibt also Kram, der niemanden interessiert), hat man den Beruf verfehlt.
> 
> Fazit: Ja, die ganze, verdammte PC Games-Redaktion hat keine andere Daseinsberechtigung, als "Klicks zu generieren" (= Inhalte zu schaffen, die andere Menschen lesen wollen). Genau wie ein Autoverkäufer keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Autos zu verkaufen. Oder eine Kassiererin keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als zu kassieren. Oder ein Kellner keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, Getränke und Essen zu servieren. Ich hoffe, dass du diese schockierende Nachricht halbwegs verdauen kannst. Wenn nicht: Geh doch zu jemandem, der keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Menschen bei ihren seelischen Problemen zu helfen


 
Na mit der Begründung braucht man sich auch nicht mehr über den ganzen Schrott im Fernsehn beschweren, der ja auch nur da ist, um möglichst billig Quote zu machen. 
Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach der, mit welchem inhaltlichen Niveau man hohe Klicks/Quoten erreicht. Sollte wirklich jedes Mittel recht sein? Anscheinend ja...


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (30. April 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Bei dem Beitrag fehlen mir fast die Worte... Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass ihr nicht mal darüber nachdenkt, was "Klicks generieren" überhaupt bedeutet. Ihr schmeißt damit um euch, als wäre es was negatives. Würde man hier (und auf anderen Seiten) keine "Klicks generieren", würde das nichts anderes bedeuten, als das nur Inhalte hochgeladen würden, die kein Schwein interessieren. Ein "generierter Klick" ist nämlich nach wie vor ein User, der aus Interesse den Artikel (oder hier: den Trailer) angeschaut hat. Generiert man keine Klicks (schreibt also Kram, der niemanden interessiert), hat man den Beruf verfehlt.
> 
> Fazit: Ja, die ganze, verdammte PC Games-Redaktion hat keine andere Daseinsberechtigung, als "Klicks zu generieren" (= Inhalte zu schaffen, die andere Menschen lesen wollen). Genau wie ein Autoverkäufer keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Autos zu verkaufen. Oder eine Kassiererin keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als zu kassieren. Oder ein Kellner keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, Getränke und Essen zu servieren. Ich hoffe, dass du diese schockierende Nachricht halbwegs verdauen kannst. Wenn nicht: Geh doch zu jemandem, der keine andere Daseinsberechtigung hat, als Menschen bei ihren seelischen Problemen zu helfen



Na sag ich doch, die ganzen Kriegstreiber haben keine andere Daseinsberechtigung als Kriege zu generieren. Die ganzen und so weiter und so weiter...

Es ist unglaublich wie sich Leser hier auf die Seite der Geschäftemacher schlagen und ihre Bedürfnisse dem Mammon anderer opfern. Das ist geradezu grotesk und lächerlich.

Aber, wie so oft, wählen besonders kognitiv schwache Schafe ihren Metzger selbst.

Und wenn du kritisierst, bist du ein Troll, ein Träumer usw. Aber hey, das perlt ab wie Wasser an der Teflonpfanne.

Ich bitte die Redaktion mal in sich zu gehen und sich ihrem Kerngeschäft zu widmen...PC Games !


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Und wenn du kritisierst, bist du ein Troll, ein Träumer usw. Aber hey, das perlt ab wie Wasser an der Teflonpfanne.
> !


 *
PROFITIPP!*
Der Ton macht die Musik
Denk mal darüber nach warum man dir nicht folgen will -.-



Spoiler



Falls das nicht kapieren willst, aber deine Schlechte Polemik geht einfach überhaupt nicht und da brauchste dich hier auch nicht Künstlich aufzuregen dass das keiner sonderlich Toll findet so beleidigt zu werden, das fällt auch nicht mehr unter Kritik, auch wenn das meinst, aber Kritik ist etwas Sachliches, wenn man aber solche Sprüche bringt ist man nicht wirklich ein Kritiker sonder eher ein Demagoge


----------



## Batze (30. April 2014)

@Ensira

Jeder verschlägt sich mal im Ton.
Auch Du und Ich und alle anderen.
Das passiert eben mal, solange es nicht recht persönlich wird und, sagen wir mal einmalig, ok.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Das passiert eben mal, solange es nicht recht persönlich wird und, sagen wir mal einmalig, ok.


 
mit dem Unterschied dass das jetzt weder einmalig und ziemlich persönlich ist


----------



## Atuan (30. April 2014)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Na mit der Begründung braucht man sich auch nicht mehr über den ganzen Schrott im Fernsehn beschweren, der ja auch nur da ist, um möglichst billig Quote zu machen.


Über "den Schrott" kann man sich den ganzen Tag beschweren. So lange und so viel man will. Woher sollten die Sender sonst wissen, dass du unzufrieden mit ihem Programm bist? Schräg wird es erst, wenn man sich darüber beschwert, dass die Macher den Schrott absichtlich so gestalten, dass er möglichst vielen Leuten gefällt.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach der, mit welchem inhaltlichen Niveau man hohe Klicks/Quoten erreicht. Sollte wirklich jedes Mittel recht sein? Anscheinend ja...


Jedes Mittel? Hölle, worüber reden wir hier bitte? Das is'n Filmtrailer. Wenn Gamer halt gerne Filme schauen, kann doch ne Games-Seite auch nebenbei über Filme berichten, oder? Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die ganze Seite mit Filmkram zugemüllt. Man könnte sich auch genauso gut über Hardware-News beklagen, weil die Seite/das Magazin PC Games und nicht PC Hardware heißt (und es obendrein noch die PC Games Hardware gibt). Tut auch keiner. Warum? Weil PC Gamer sich auch für Hardware interessieren.



Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Na sag ich doch, die ganzen Kriegstreiber haben keine andere Daseinsberechtigung als Kriege zu generieren. Die ganzen und so weiter und so weiter...






Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich wie sich Leser hier auf die Seite der Geschäftemacher schlagen und ihre Bedürfnisse dem Mammon anderer opfern. Das ist geradezu grotesk und lächerlich.


auf die Seite der Geschäftemacher... Ihre Bedürfnisse dem Mammon anderer opfern... Sind Sie das, Herr Gysi? Nein, halt, das war unfair von mir! Gregor Gysi mag zwar auch manchmal abgedrehte Ideen haben, ist im Grunde aber doch ein ganz kluges Kerlchen. Zumindest würde er einer Redaktion das Recht zugestehen, auch mit Filmtrailern Geld verdienen zu dürfen, obwohl das Kernthema eigentlich PC Spiele sind. UND er würde nicht auf die abstruse Idee kommen, dass jemand seine Bedürfnisse dem Mammon anderer opfert, wen er diesen Filmtrailer auf der Seite über PC Spiele ansieht.



Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Aber, wie so oft, wählen besonders kognitiv schwache Schafe ihren Metzger selbst.


Schafe, Metzger, Beleidigungen... Filmtrailer! Ich raffs nicht 



Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Und wenn du kritisierst, bist du ein Troll, ein Träumer usw. Aber hey, das perlt ab wie Wasser an der Teflonpfanne.


Tut mir Leid, dir das so direkt sagen zu müssen, aber der Abperleffekt ist nicht das Einzige, was du mit einer Teflonpfanne gemeinsam hast.



Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Ich bitte die Redaktion mal in sich zu gehen und sich ihrem Kerngeschäft zu widmen...PC Games !


Genau. Weg von den Hardware-News (Hardware kann man nicht spielen), keine NSA- und Internet-News mehr und bloß niiiiiiie mehr was über irgendeine Konsole erwähnen. Alles andere ausser PC Games, führt unweigerlich zum Untergang und dazu, dass wir unsere eigenen Bedürfnisse dem Kapitalismus opfern. Alles ausser News über PC Games ist schlecht, ganz egal, wie nebensächlich dieses Thema auch auf der Seite präsentiert wird. Der Tellerrand als unüberwindbares Hindernis. Wie sagte Taktloss doch einst? "_Die Erde ist gewölbt und der Kopf ist eine Scheibe_". Damit wären wir dann auch wieder bei der Teflonpfanne angelangt. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich aber lieber wieder verabschieden... Gute Nacht.


----------



## TheChicky (1. Mai 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Jedes Mittel? Hölle, worüber reden wir hier bitte? Das is'n Filmtrailer. Wenn Gamer halt gerne Filme schauen, kann doch ne Games-Seite auch nebenbei über Filme berichten, oder? Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die ganze Seite mit Filmkram zugemüllt. Man könnte sich auch genauso gut über Hardware-News beklagen, weil die Seite/das Magazin PC Games und nicht PC Hardware heißt (und es obendrein noch die PC Games Hardware gibt). Tut auch keiner. Warum? Weil PC Gamer sich auch für Hardware interessieren.
> 
> .



Es ist aber nicht irgend ein Filmtrailer. 
Ich denke du weißt so gut wie ich dass sich auf diese Seite vornehmlich jüngere Kundschaft tummelt und wenn die in einer Überschrift Sex lesen und auf dem zugehörigen Bild auch noch nackte Schauspieler (oder wie das aktuelle, Schauspieler beim Sexspiel) sehn, dann bekommen viele ne feuchte Hose und klicken drauf. Die PCGames Reds wissen das genau. 
Ich garantiere dir, wenn die Reds alleine das Bild in der Vorschau austauschen und stattdessen ein Bild einfügen, in dem die Hauptdarsteller angezogen und normal aussehen, dann würden sich die Klickzahlen sofort mindestens halbieren. Auch das wissen die Reds genau und deswegen machen sie es nicht.

Es ist nichts anderes als Quote durch Titte/Sex und das ist einfach niveaulos und da brauchen sie sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn sie mit der BILD verglichen werden.


----------



## Atuan (1. Mai 2014)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht irgend ein Filmtrailer.
> Ich denke du weißt so gut wie ich dass sich auf diese Seite vornehmlich jüngere Kundschaft tummelt und wenn die in einer Überschrift Sex lesen und auf dem zugehörigen Bild auch noch nackte Schauspieler (oder wie das aktuelle, Schauspieler beim Sexspiel) sehn, dann bekommen viele ne feuchte Hose und klicken drauf.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass "die jüngere Kundschaft" sehr wohl erahnen kann, dass es in dem Trailer exakt NICHTS zu sehen gibt. Es ist immerhin ein Mainstream-Film aus den Vereinigten Staaten von Prüdmerika. Desweiteren bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass die jüngere Kundschaft nicht unbedingt auf Frauen steht, die ihre Mutter sein könnten (ging mir vor 20 Jahren zumindest so). Und das die auf PC Games herumsurfen, wenn sie eine feuchte Hose wollen, bezweifle ich auch mal. Selbst wer noch nicht in den Nachrichten (Jawoll, in den Nachrichten!) von dingsdatube und youdingsda gehört hat, wird schon "dingsda" in die Google-Suche eingeben können.

Natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass ein Bild für die Vorschau gewählt wurde, auf dem man die vermutlich härteste Szene des gesamten Films sieht. Man kann auch kritisieren, dass der Titel des Films in der Überschrift erwähnt wurde ()... Aber... Scheiße, gegen das Vorschaubild, ist die Almased-Werbung ein Softpor... äääh, Softdingsda! Und von Game of Thrones und anderen HBO-Serien, fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an. Ich bin ja auch gegen moralische Umweltverschmutzung (Game of Thrones habe ich wegen der permanenten rumvögelei beinahe aufgehört zu schauen - ist in den Büchern nur halb so krass), aber... Verdammt, dieses Bild ist sooooooooooooo harmlos.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Es ist nichts anderes als Quote durch Titte/Sex und das ist einfach niveaulos und da brauchen sie sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn sie mit der BILD verglichen werden.


Ich denke, dass du den Effekt dieses Vorschaubilds massiv überschätzt. Zumindest bei mir war der erste Gedanke eher "_Ach du Schande, was für ein peinlicher Film..._" und nicht im Ansatz "_Sabber, Rotz... Naaaaaackt..._". Ich kann mich noch an Peep, massenweise Nippel in der TV-Werbung und mindestens eine Nackte in jedem Tatort erinnern. Da sind wir heute weit entfernt von. Und nu? Jetzt regen sich die Leute schon über Bilder auf, wo man erahnen kann, dass eine Frau tatsächlich Brüste hat.

Ich kann Jar Jar Binks nicht ausstehen, aber mit einem hatte er recht: Ihrse alle sein superheftig!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Mai 2014)

Habe nun nur das betreffende Bild hier im Thread gesehen, da mich der Trailer nicht interessiert, aber irgendwie dachte ich, dass Jason Segel was Größeres zum verdecken braucht.


----------



## LSD-Goat (2. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> findest du daran ernsthaft auch nur irgendwas sexy oder anturnend?
> also ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht, aber objektiv betrachtet wirst du eingestehen müssen das das mehr mit Sex zu tun hat als mit Games.



Bonkic schrieb:


> sex sells? nee, also beim besten willen nicht.


Es geht nicht darum was du oder ich sexy finden, diese "News" hat nur ein Thema, und das ist Sex. Und der verkauft sich immer, selbst alte Omas finden im Netz noch begeisterte abnehmer! Die Klickzahlen und die geifernden Redakteure die anscheinend den ganzen Tag die Klickzahlen dieser "News" beobachten und sich dusselig freuen wie einfach das ist, sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Es ist auch weniger der Sex, sondern das es so unfassbar billig ist. Gegen ein paar Cosplayerin hab ich nix, die passen gut zur Seite und sind meistens hübsch anzuschauen. Aber das hier ist einfach unterste Schublade. Findest du das der Film es wert ist über eine Woche im Zentrum der Titelseite zu sein?

Für mich macht das einfach nur den Eindruck als wenn man veruscht die Besucher zu desensibilisieren damit man daraus in Zukunft eine feste Rubrik machen kann weil man so einfach Klicks abfarmen kann.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Mai 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Gegen ein paar Cosplayerin hab ich nix, die passen gut zur Seite und sind meistens hübsch anzuschauen.


Ich befürworte ebenfalls mehr halbnackte (weibliche) Cosplays auf der Startseite.


----------

